# coyote trapping



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have trapped coyotes for several years my best year was 14. I am getting my traps etc ready for season and was wondering if I should get a new bottle of coyote urine wondering if it goes "bad" with age (smells like amonia) or how long it will keep? the bottle I have is a year old and has been stored in the cool basement.

Thanks for any info


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Leave it uncorked for an hour or so and the ammonia will dissipate off.

Fresh is better, but old stuff that hasnt turned is still good.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

get your first one and you have a supply of the freshest out there.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Well just bought a fresh bottle of Pee I caught 5 yotes  in the last week and a half (had 6 traps out) only one was caught in a set that I had used urine on. Tried leaving the bottle open like bbj suggested but it must not have worked. Guessing when it has a amonia smell it is just time to buy another bottle.


----------

